# Wow finaly the R35 GTR looks nice.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

This makes me laugh, not because its hideous, but because Veilside can actually make money with this kind of things,:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my god that is hideous!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

That Toyota 'thing' in the second pic sort of reminds me of the Aston Cygnet in a wierd way...


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh for the love of god ..... uke:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like a mix of a Bentley GT on steroids and a Maybach Excelerouke:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Veilside should have gone under a long time ago (in the nineties :chuckle: )


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Must be bad, my laptop won't even load the picture ...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

N15MO- pretty sure they are the same chassis


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That 1st poic isn't a R35, isit!?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The car in the first pic is definitely reserved for a professional footballer:chuckle::chuckle:

Someone probably gave Veilside a £100K budget and told them to do what they liked as long as there was no part of it left that looked any good. My God, they've more than succeeded.uke:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I just thrown up !! Can someone kill Veilside please


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTR aside, picture that as an unknown car in a GT series and I bet it wouldn't be half as bad as all of our first impressions.

The front is OTT but with a little less exubarence it could look ok, on a track!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

quite like that i have to say, not the small ones though

i am ready for the abuse!


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Didn't veilside go bust? or at least the the american side of it?

They really seem to have lost there way not keen on the new R35 

Even tho the version on there site doesn't look too bad.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks more like a Conti GT than a GTR.


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

This is the kit there currently selling










Don't look too bad but seen better


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Standard car just looks so much better than all this aftermarket tat!


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't mind body kits on my 200sx, Just not on a car I paid 50 grand for


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

wonga said:


> This is the kit there currently selling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea who makes the wheels?


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Steveline said:


> Any idea who makes the wheels?


I think there veilsides own just with different offsets 
link below
PL-V wheels


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Ummm, thanks. lovely dish, remind me on the Alpina rims! whats the consensus on a 34?!


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

Steveline said:


> Ummm, thanks. lovely dish, remind me on the Alpina rims! whats the consensus on a 34?!


other than the R34 been totally awesome. The wheels are ok, They will be pricey, take ages to come if you can acutely get any at all.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

THIS CAR IS TO BE REBRANDED AND MARKETED AS...........................


----------



## Alias23 (Nov 25, 2010)

The Veilside GTR kit that Wonga posted looks pretty good IMO. However not too keen on the alloys very porsche turbo looking to me..

I think Vivid Racing in the US got the first production version of this kit and it has been sold to a US 'celebrity'. Will await final pics and post if i find them before anyone else... 

However i hear the kit in Wonga's post is still in its infancy and not in full mainstream production by Veilside yet..


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

alias23 is right they've only sold 2 kits but you can preorder.

I've emailed drive line who are the people that brought the second kit. To get more info about and some real photos of the kit.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

The first kit that was posted by gtrlux will be the Fortune kit. It all the Fortune range of kits basically the whole car appearance is changed. The RX7 Fortune kit is one of the best after markets kits ever made IMO. This pic for the GTR is surely borering on the worst!

Id have the Toyota iQ with the Veilside kit, very well done.

Then again with the GTR Veilside kit Wonga posted, that for me is the nicest front bumper and skirts Ive seen for the GTR other than the standard items. Obviously I cant comment on the rear bumper.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

The front's too low, but a definite improvement on the standard looks.


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

P3RV3RT said:


> The first kit that was posted by gtrlux will be the Fortune kit. It all the Fortune range of kits basically the whole car appearance is changed. The RX7 Fortune kit is one of the best after markets kits ever made IMO. This pic for the GTR is surely borering on the worst!
> 
> Id have the Toyota iQ with the Veilside kit, very well done.
> 
> Then again with the GTR Veilside kit Wonga posted, that for me is the nicest front bumper and skirts Ive seen for the GTR other than the standard items. Obviously I cant comment on the rear bumper.


I'm awaiting pics of the kit will post them up when I get them.

price guide(migth be a bit different)
Veilside R35 GT-R Aero:

Front Bumper (FRP): $1700.00
Side Steps (FRP): $1200.00
Rear Diffuser (FRP): $900.00
Front Lip Spoiler (FRP): $1400.00
Front Lip Spoiler (Carbon): $2000.00
Side Steps (Carbon): $1700.00
Rear Diffuser (Carbon): $1500.00
Raised Rear Wing (Top-Half, OE Replacement) (FRP): $900.00
Raised Rear Wing (Top-Half, OE Replacement) (Carbon): $900.00

I think carbon side skirts, carbon diffuser and carbon front lip would look good. Its just the drilling holes in the GT-R tho bit that makes me nervous


----------



## davros (Jun 28, 2007)

N15M0 said:


> That Toyota 'thing' in the second pic sort of reminds me of the Aston Cygnet in a wierd way...


Thats because the Aston Cygnet is the same car as the Toyota IQ


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah - i found that out not long after I posted the comment. 
Makes the car even worse! lol "Astoyota"


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

who ever wanted to see the back there you go:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That looks so nice, obviously a bit too low though


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Why O Why???
Mr Nissan spent a small fortune detailing the aerodynamics of the car for USEABILITY and not to "pimp" my ride. Surely, body kits are a thing of the past – the 80’s.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Carlos Goshn just leaked me (as leaking is trendy now . .) some pics of the 2014 GTR.
Can`t see much difference to most actualy members R35s to be honest.


----------



## R33 GTR V-SPEC (Dec 14, 2010)

more money then.... skills


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh no the R35 is ready for the Barryboys web site... if thats still going.


----------

